# Dspam (+web) postfix fetchmail cyrus-imap

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne obige Konfiguration eines Mailsystems verwenden. Gibt es dazu irgendwo ein Kompletthowto. Habe verschiedene Einzelhowto's gefunden. Habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das dann kombinierbar ist.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

G. R.

----------

## xces

Ein fertiges Howto habe ich nicht zur Hand, aber die genannten Komponenten lassen sich völlig problemlos kombinieren.

----------

